# Which flat paint from Sherwin Williams in a million dollar home 3,300 sq ft



## The Good Life 402 (Apr 5, 2017)

I am getting ready to paint a brand new 3,300 sq ft million dollar home 10ft ceilings (except for tall living room). Walls and ceilings same color (light grey) and everything will be flat paint. 

What system would you use to paint. My friend told me even on some of these paints a flat can flash on top of flat. For example i spray and backroll the ceilings first and then do the walls next i will have some overspray going up to the ceiling that could flash.

Wondering a recommendation for which Sherwin Flat ?

Assuming i need to backroll ceilings both coats to avoid having to sand them in-between coats...

MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

are you spraying the trim too


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Why must you use SW?

and if you must, why not ask them?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Flat paint isnt for a million dollar home lol.....unless cost of living sucks round there....


Sorry not helpful....


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If it's new construction doesn't the builder already have a spec for It? Probably 400 or builders solution or whatever that cheap is....if it were me, I'd use cheap flat if you're spraying it. Not to be cheap (although it is an advantage) but because with a higher quality product comes higher sheens just by nature of better materials and higher solids. I doubt the ho's are looking for scrubbability....asthetics are likely the goal and cheap flat will achieve that and should make punch a bit easier. Also, I'd only backroll the first coat and only after lighting has been installed so sparky doesn't screw your lids up. 
I haven't done it (yet) but I bet you could hose it all in promar ceiling paint if the base was right for your color....dunno.
Me-- if it wasn't nc and the hos are coming out of pocket, I'd upsell the walls (if the drywallers were worth anything)to a little higher quality product (cashmere) and blow the lids in pm. Also, are the surfaces smooth or textured?
And get your trim done first.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Good Life 402 (Apr 5, 2017)

Asking the guys that work at Sherwin is a horrible idea as opposed to asking painters (here). This is a million dollar home with no baseboards and no trim on the casings. the door jambs (inside only) is galvanized metal and will go DTM and they requested flat walls and ceilings same colors. I know the better flats have a sheen i just did not know about putting a cheap paint (just for sheen purposes) in a million dollar home i think they probably would want a higher end flat flat just because the clientele in a million dollar home although it doesn't have to be the highest. My builder is pretty laid back and will trust y judgement i was just looking for suggestions for which flat. All ceilings and walls are smooth


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally, I'd spec BM Ultra Spec 500 flat on ceilings and Regal Select flat on the walls.

In some cases clients want flat white so it has a similar look to art gallery walls or an ultra modern look. If that's the case any cheap SW paint such as ProMar 400, Builders Solution, SherScrub, etc... would be fine. I've also worked in several $10+ million homes where ProMar 200 low-sheen was used for the walls.

If the HO has kids I'd advise your clients to use a matte sheen and use Emerald or BM Regal Select.

At this point I can't say I've ever seen a house that didn't have some type of baseboard. I just finish a project where the base was maybe 1" x 1/2" or the base is plumb with the drywall and has a 1/4" gap between the base and drywall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

A million dollar home and they want the same color/sheen on the ceiling and walls? This to me is shocking, it's what you would do in rental apartments!
I'd get that in writing before I did anything.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brushman4;1410873[COLOR=red said:


> ]A million dollar home and they want the same color/sheen on the ceiling and walls?[/COLOR] This to me is shocking, it's what you would do in rental apartments!
> I'd get that in writing before I did anything.


Some damn "decorina" probably suggested this


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

grrrrrrrrr.....stay calm!......deep breaths.............


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The Good Life 402 said:


> I am getting ready to paint a brand new 3,300 sq ft million dollar home 10ft ceilings (except for tall living room). Walls and ceilings same color (light grey) and everything will be flat paint.
> 
> What system would you use to paint. My friend told me even on some of these paints a flat can flash on top of flat. For example i spray and backroll the ceilings first and then do the walls next i will have some overspray going up to the ceiling that could flash.
> 
> ...


I would pick a good quality paint opposed to cheaper. 

No matter which paint you use, when you spray and backroll ceilings, spray the ceiling and the top of wall (evenly) just maybe 6 inches to a foot. (Backroll lid not wall) Then do walls in that room, and don't spray up onto ceiling , just stop short of top corner. It will be covered in paint by the corner and the backroller willl move wet product up to that point on the up stroke. 

Sanding is up to you if the surfaces need it, usually is a good thing to do. But I would backroll both coats. if you need to take a short cut, I would just spray the first evenly, and spray and b.roll the second coat. Although without backrolling smooth wall I find the paint has to be put on with more overlap, and slightly wetter to look even.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Design wise, flat is completely appropriate and desirable for textured walls on any interior. Not so much for smooth walls.

Aesthetically, a textured wall is designed to simulate a natural textile found typically in the South West regions of the US. Putting any kind of reflection on these surfaces diminishes the architectural intent and begins creating an un-natural contrast. Low reflective flats also provide a soft look that hides much of the imperfect patterns found in textures.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

CA-

I call [email protected] :biggrin:


We have smooth walls on commercial but ten thousand variations of texture and flat is a builderd way to not have sheen inconcistencies no matter what texture. 

And i never once am drawn to most of our textures-for the most part they are subtle.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Textures are so 80's. There needs to be a more modern look than splatter texture or knock down. I suppose non texture is the modern look. but the building industry will always want a finish that mends the poor taping and drywalling and is quick to install.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I put flat on smooth walls probably 85% of the time. I guess I am a #1 hack.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I put flat on smooth walls probably 85% of the time. I guess I am a #1 hack.


The smooth walls might as well be gray concrete if you're painting them flat.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Flat, Matte, Eggshell, Red, Green, White......it's all a matter of personal preference. Get a good drywall man and make it look good.......whatever it takes.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

are you looking to spray the walls too? id finish the ceiling then brush and roll, one coat cut from ceiling overspray


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> Flat, Matte, Eggshell, Red, Green, White......it's all a matter of personal preference. Get a good drywall man and make it look good.......whatever it takes.


which happens to be myself:vs_laugh:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> The smooth walls might as well be gray concrete if you're painting them flat.


 
I guess that's what people like around here, especially the grey part.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I am trying.......so hard to keep my mouth shut.........

Is Sherwin Williams the only paint store on your particular island or something? Does the "spec" say SW in particular? Is the spec for SW colors (common) or for SW paint only (actually a lot more rare than people think). I guess my question is why do you have to use a company that can't staff their store with employees that can make a very simple product recommendation?

This isn't a knock on you. I just question why someone would feel forced to use such a company. Would you buy a truck from a new truck dealer if they couldn't tell you what grade of oil to use? I sure wouldn't.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Use 400 flat for ceilings and Superpaint flat on walls. We're using Superpaint flat now on old plaster walls and it has a real nice finish. All brush and roll. It has a very slight sheen probably a little less than cashmere flat enamel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

